# My thoughts on this Forum and it’s members



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Once again it’s that time of year most of us celebrate in one way or another????❤ It’s that time of year when most people are a little more caring and giving. My thoughts on this Forum is its members are caring and giving all year long❤???????? it is an honor for me to be included in such an amazing group of people. I’ve seen countless acts of sharing,caring and amazing acts of kindness towards fellow Forum members. The holidays are bittersweet for me. It brings memories of the years past, both loving and some heart breaking. The one thing that I will never learn to accept or get over is the fact I can’t make things better for those less fortunate do to no fault of their own.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Well said, buddy! I'm still pretty new to the forums, but I'm still blown away by the generosity, knowledge, and genuine good nature of this community every time I log on. I agree, what an honor it is to be a part of such a great group. I wholeheartedly wish each and every one of you a safe and happy holiday season.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, i find this a great forum as well.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag! You are a big part of that amazing group that makes up the forum, my good man, and we are blessed to have you!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you DSI and Hoggy


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Well said Tag, good place, today is just a few days short of my 9 th year on here, I joined, signed in, Dec 24, 2009, time sure flys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Bugar, congratulations


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've only been on here a few months, but this is genuinely one of the nicest, friendliest places I've ever found on the internet. This is an awesome community with lots of wonderful and open people. I'm happy to have found it.


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Tag said:


> Once again it's that time of year most of us celebrate in one way or another❤ It's that time of year when most people are a little more caring and giving. My thoughts on this Forum is its members are caring and giving all year long❤ it is an honor for me to be included in such an amazing group of people. I've seen countless acts of sharing,caring and amazing acts of kindness towards fellow Forum members. The holidays are bittersweet for me. It brings memories of the years past, both loving and some heart breaking. The one thing that I will never learn to accept or get over is the fact I can't make things better for those less fortunate do to no fault of their own.


Your last sentence was beautifully stated and has crossed my mind many times. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Randroid


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The members of this Forum reassure me this world has more good than bad When ask what the attraction of slingshots is to me, the Forum is the first thing I tell them about. I try to explain that to me slingshots are like like going fishing I never get tired or bored of feeling the fish take the bait and reeling in lunch I feel the same way when I hear the steel ammo hit one of my favorite targets,(auto body fiberglass spreaders) cut into circles. Hearing the smack sound of the target is 100% FUN


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Cool

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I love this place 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------

